# These fish compatible with Rcs?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

rummynose, pristella, neon, black neon tetras, balloon molly, few oto's, few cory's. Are these compatible with shrimp? I fear the fish may be curious and try to take a swing at them when they're acclimated into the tank. Havent bought none yet, just want to make sure now before anything happens later.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i would watch out for the mollies and cory cats if they dont eat the adults they might try the baby shrimp


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I suggest you try some amanos or ghost shrimp first and see if you fish leave them alone before dropping some cherries there. It might work or not, depends on what your fish like.

-Pedro


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

You can also try feeding frozen brine shrimp to your fish as a test. Brine shirmp are about the same size as young cherry shrimp. If your fish have mouths capable of eating the brine shrimp, then they can and will eat juvenile cherry shrimp. 

Your oto, which has a specialized mouth for scraping algae won't eat the brine shrimp . . . but I expect your other fish will.


----------



## kitlingmui (Nov 19, 2006)

I've got rummynose, neon tetras, balloon belly mollies & a pleco and they all leave my shrimp and fry alone. Just keep them well-fed. Good luck!


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

my 4 amano shrimp just went into my tank, so far so good, the fish arent even that curious. =]


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I have neons, black neons, corys, and otos with chery shrimp and they all get along swimmingly.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Use the "shrimp should be bigger than the mouth of the inhabitants" rule here and forget about breeding the shrimp in the same tank.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

rwoehr said:


> Use the "shrimp should be bigger than the mouth of the inhabitants" rule here and forget about breeding the shrimp in the same tank.


What if I have alot of plant cover?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yeah, your fish shouldn't have problems with the amanos, as they are (or get if they aren't yet) much larger than cherries. The disadvantage is that you won't bet getting any babies from them...


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

I wont get babies because the fish will eat the fry? Or I also wont get babies because the shrimp wont breed for me? I'm not sure, I've read some shrimp need to breed under certain conditions and brackish water also or somethin.

What's the lifespan of these amano's?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

You won't get babies because the amanos need brackish/salt for the larva to survive.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Werd. How long do these guys live?


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

i've still have seven out of eight that i bought over three years ago... i have many more but not as old. i don't know how much longer they'll live, but they seem to still be going strong. hope that helps.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice, i was thinkin a few months. thanks


----------

